# Moving to Rhodes



## jetwash (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi

I am a new member and this is my first post.

We have travelled many times to Greece over the years and have decided we would like to live on Rhodes, we are coming over for Dec and Jan 2014 to look at a couple of long term rentals we have enquired about and will return in Feb with our vehicles etc... 
I don't want to compete with the Greeks but have an idea which they may be interested in.
I am going to try out a mobile Jet wash with a water bowser and high powered Jet wash in a small trailer towed by my 800cc Polaris Quad bike ( I am bringing these with me) I am thinking of aiming the work at expats holiday properties, The morning after mess outside bars and Tavernas especially Falaraki and difficult narrow streets in Old Town.... early morning quick clean pressure wash... places on the beaches which a large Quad can reach with on board water cleaning board walks, chairs, sun loungers, rental vehicles, shop forecourts, ports, etc etc.... 

I would really appreciate it if you think this is a waste of time or an opening I have discovered.

I will also be bringing a large 14ft x 6ft meshed sided Ifor Williams trailer ( plus cover) with ramp and winch towed by my 4 x 4 which I thought could be used for a multitude of duties, delivering and collecting broken down hired vehicles, deliveries to hotels, shops builders etc.....land lord furniture and equipment.

Would be great to hear from you and maybe meet up this Dec/Jan

Oh, and my partner is a regional corporate sales director in the Hotel 
industry with a very impressive extensive CV and may be thinking of looking into this in Rhodes

Love to hear from you 

Mark:thumb:


----------



## came (Oct 20, 2014)

My advice stay where you are. There used to be a mobile car wash which was owned by a greek and even he couldnot make it. Of course, if there was an opening for your type of business, you have now told all here and I can guarantee, if this was good sense, the greeks will pinch it. Sorry to be negative but have seen many young couples try to make it here but have now gone back to blighty. Believe me when I say it, stay at home. The tax situation is bad here too, we are sitting targets. Your partner would have better options in hotel work but need to speak greek.
Good luck .


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Mark,
I will not comment on your work plans but if you bring your UK 4x4 and trailer do follow the information in my previous posts regarding importing cars etc. Start the process at the Greek Embassy NOW.
Also in respect of the trailer you will need to bring plans (drawings), size, weight etc etc. to have it registered. You may be better getting them from Ifor Williams, if not you will have to have them drawn up by engineer in Greece. Also make sure you have proof of purchase of your trailer with the same owners name (yours?) as the 4x4.


----------



## jetwash (Sep 16, 2014)

The Grocer said:


> Mark,
> I will not comment on your work plans but if you bring your UK 4x4 and trailer do follow the information in my previous posts regarding importing cars etc. Start the process at the Greek Embassy NOW.
> Also in respect of the trailer you will need to bring plans (drawings), size, weight etc etc. to have it registered. You may be better getting them from Ifor Williams, if not you will have to have them drawn up by engineer in Greece. Also make sure you have proof of purchase of your trailer with the same owners name (yours?) as the 4x4.


Hi

Thank you for your comments, I realise now that I have divulged too much information in my first post and only wish I could remove it !

I have seen your previous posts and have the wheels in motion, I am bringing two trailers and have the receipts together with European certificate's of conformity. we have found a long term rental south of Lindos and will be arriving in Rhodes next week.
Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated and perhaps you know how I can remove my first post and interact with members privately ?
Kind regards...... Mark


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Mark,

Go to the information tab and use the contact link to mail the moderator, they can remove post for you...

regards


----------



## jetwash (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you

I've done just that


----------

